# A/C Clutch Grinding Noise (Bearing?)



## AudioGeek (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

First time poster here. 

I've been reading forums for days and have gotten a few general opinions from mechanics of what this new grinding noise "could be" but I figure I would ask in the X-Trail forum as the A/C Compressor and related parts are almost exclusive to the X-Trail. I also want to see if anybody else had similar problems and if it's a "known issue" for this model.

Vehicle Backstory: 
Newly acquired X-Trail. 
170K in great condition. 

I just replaced the serpentine belt and belt tensioner - and also the alternator (at my mechanic's discretion) - out of necessity. Not only was I having the typical belt squeek, but all of those parts apparently needed replacing due to some rattling sounds. My problem arose after I picked up my car out of the shop. 


*Problem:*
After picking up the vehicle, a new sound has come out of the woodwork; It is this horrid grinding sound upon start-up that eventually "ker-chunks" into place. Apparently, the A/C Clutch "looks pretty rusty" and I have been told it could be causing this problem. 

My only problem is that nothing seems to be adding up.

*Findings:*
- The Air Conditioning unit is functioning perfectly. Cold as hell. The compressor is almost silent when in use. 
- When I press the A/C Button, the clutch engages properly and silently. If I engage and disengage the A/C button while I'm hearing this horrid grinding sound upon engine startup and warming, it has no effect on whether or not the grinding is happening. 
- If I start the car with the A/C on, it grinds. If I start the car with the A/C off, it still grinds. I even unplugged the A/C lead to the compressor when the clutch was disengaged and the grinding still happens. 



I've watched countless videos and am still scratching my head because in my instance I seem to be the only one that is experiencing the grinding noise _along_ with the final crunch. 

I just don't understand...
On every startup now I have to wait for about 1:30sec for the grinding sound to turn into a final "crunch" before I can get on with my day. 


Is it the bearings that need to be replaced? If so, what would honestly cause them to make such a horrible chattering grinding noise and then have something almost crunch into place like that? In my experience, I've never heard seized bearings cause such a horrible "crunching into place" sound. 

Is it the springs in the clutch that need to be replaced? If so, wouldn't that cause problems with disengaging and engaging the A/C?


*Replacement Parts?*
Let's say it's a bearing that needs to be replaced:
I cannot find a 35-55-20 bearing anywhere where I live so I have to wait 4 weeks for shipping to then have it be the wrong $45 part. 

Let's say the entire clutch assembly needs to be replaced:
I also cannot find just an A/C clutch assembly where I live. Once again, that entire part is $500 from Nissan - or $120 online - and another 4 weeks of waiting to see if it's the right part. 



Conclusion:
ARG! I'm so confused on what to do. Nobody can find parts for it here so no mechanic can even really do anything to it.

In Canada here, the X-Trail was only available for 2 years...when weird stuff like this breaks we are S.O.L. 

Are there any geniuses here on this forum or people who have had problems in the past that sound similar to this A/C clutch problem? 

Thanks, 

AudioGeek


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure why it takes 4 weeks for you to get parts, but that said there have not been many such problems reported here over the years. You need to isolate where the sound is coming from exactly. You can research how. I just want to suggest though to pay extra attention to your new alternator, it may have been badly rebuilt, second make sure the new belt is the correct size, and lastly was the tensioner good and properly installed? I dont see how it can be an AC issue when that is working fine and not causing noise when you turn it on. Good luck sorting it out.


----------

